# Meet my temporary foster



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

His name is Malty. I know, I know. His previous owners put a whole lot of thought into that original name. Anyway, I picked him up last night around 8:00. His foster mom is out of town this weekend and I'll have him until tomorrow evening. He is completely housetrained. No marking at all. Doesn't really seem to want to play with other dogs but plays with a chew toy by himself. He also doesn't seem to know how to play with humans but wants to be close and in your lap.

I don't think he and Zoe will be friends. She is already sensing his dominance and is feeling like she has to be constantly letting him know her rank here in this family is above his. Jett just wants to play but Malty isn't interested. And I think I'm glad because he's a rambunctious 2 yr old and is probably around 11 or 12 lbs. Jett's barely 5lbs and I'd be worried he could accidently hurt Jett. All in all it's been pretty smooth so far.

Here's a pic of him I snapped just a couple of minutes ago. I would so love to give him a bath in better shampoo and conditioner. But I won't do that to him while he's still getting comfortable here. He has no obedience training so pics are a bit challenging since he's always on the move. :smheat: It's my goal to teach him to sit before I take him back to his foster mom. We'll see if I can accomplish it!

[attachment=48087:SMMaltyFeb2009.jpg]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what a cute guy...good luck with the sit training. i hope ur able to show urself off


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Crystal...Malty won my heart...and so did you for taking this on.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a sweet little guy!  :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Malty is very handsome!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So nice of you to keep him for his foster mom. Sounds like he just wants to be loved.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is adorable :wub: and you are an angel :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

He's a beautiful boy! 
I wouldn't think he'd be in foster care very long, someone should snatch that guy right up.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He's a nice looking guy, he should be adopted soon. The cute ones always go quickly,...right?

Anyway, have fun while you have him.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a cute little guy, Crystal!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awwww, Malty is just a sweetie!!! :wub: 

"Sit Malty"


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

He sure is a cute little guy. :grouphug: I bet he learns to sit in 2 minutes, if not, just tell him to "look cute" he has got that one down already. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh how cute!! and he certainly looks to be a happy little guy! So wonderful of you to help this little guy out!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh Malty, let me tell you something........make her give you some of those yummy homemade treats!!!! I'll bet you will sit and stay and jump and play!!!
Your a little cutie~~ :flowers: :tender: :flowers:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

what a sweety!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Very :Cute Malt: - I'll bet you can teach him to sit by tomorrow!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

He is very cute, he looks like a happy little guy. I wonder why he ended up in rescue?


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

He is a sweetie!!!! :wub: Looks like he is smiling in the picture.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Boy I would be on cloud 9 if someone groomed my dog if I were away.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How sweet of you to take Malty even though it's temporary! He sure is a cute lil guy....love his smile! 

Can't wait to hear how the weekend went w/him.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm glad it's working out so far.......SO.......tell us how was PJ Day????


----------

